# Help I'm freaking out



## penguinfreak (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi I'm new here and need some help. I have ibs -a. And right now I'm having what I hope is just a bad flare up. I'm very stressed at the moment and do suffer from
Anxiety. I have a pain in my lower right and normally it's a dull ache but now I am getting spasms too. I have done scans and it always shows up as gas bubbles with everything looking normal. Can one get gas just on one side? Also is it normal to get this dull ache on one side? When I was 16 I had my appendix removed but they found it was not inflamed so I must have had the same sort of pain I'm guessing. Gp sent me to Gynae and Gynae thinks it's just adhesions from the appendix scar but with the extreme gas and frequent bowel movements or feeling constipated I don't know. A few months ago went to a gi dr who told me its ibs too but since it's on one side I don't know. I also get mucus in my stools sometimes. Anyone ever got these symptoms?


----------



## Theranis (Oct 25, 2016)

I also get mucus in stools sometimes.


----------



## romanticzomedy (Sep 17, 2016)

Yes, I've had both of these happen quite a lot over the past eight months. Either a dull, steady ache or a very sharp stab on the right side of my abdomen. Not sure if it was gas, since it's now moved to a generalized pain of gas in my whole lower abdomen. Ultrasounds and MRIs showed no problems with appendix, gallbladder, or liver, so I'm not really sure what it was, and my stools often have a lot of mucus.


----------

